# Photo editing help



## jetson (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello,

I have a photo that I want to get framed but the way my eyes look are just not going to sit well with me. If there is anyone who would be willing to photoshop my picture, I would be so so happy. 

I have no idea how to photoshop anything and if I knew how, I wouldn't even be asking so if anyone could lay a helping hand I would very much appreciate it. If you can help just shoot me an email and I can send you the picture. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 13, 2011)

Is this the one you sent to me?


----------



## petej (Jun 13, 2011)

Im a graphic designer first, and wanna be amateur photographer second. Send the image to petejdesign@yahoo.com and I will help you out.


----------

